# Our Layla (Black Akitador)



## Narcof (Mar 10, 2008)

(there is no such thing as an akitador of course, but I get bored saying lab/akita cross)


Our Layla as a wee puppy when we first got her:





















And Layla today:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

She's cute! I like akitador, it sounds so Spanish! She could also be considered a labita!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She's a cutie. How big do you expect her to get?


----------



## Narcof (Mar 10, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> She's cute! I like akitador, it sounds so Spanish! She could also be considered a labita!


I like that one - sounds a bit like lab-eater though!!



Rowdy said:


> She's a cutie. How big do you expect her to get?


We're not sure, so far she's 5 months and just over 40 lbs, and looks just like a slightly streamlined black lab, I'm thinking she's going to be possibly the large end of labrador-size at this rate. I only know of one other person with the same type of mixed dog, and theirs is younger, so it's a bit of a lottery!


----------



## mattb (Aug 14, 2010)

Cute dog. We just picked up a Labrakita as they seem to be called online. I like Akitador better myself. Said with a spanish accent sounds so much better. I found ours at the pound and one look at the face and I knew he was for us. Seeing your dog at least lets me know the potential on how large he'll get......I can't wait.
He's only 10 weeks....so I expect a growth spurt soon.


----------

